# INB4 Picture Request Threads; Aka The Picture Request Thread



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Post what you are looking for, and if you are lucky someone will have a shot. 

No need to start one million threads asking for pictures of your Miata, because honestly no one cares.

:beer:

My example:

Yesterday someone took a few pictures of my Cadillac ATS, which was kind of weird (VAG show, not a crazy non VAG car), but I am flattered.


----------



## lilrabbitGTi95 (May 23, 2009)

Felt like a dork taking pictures of my own car at sowo. On the off chance anybody got pictures of my 50 shades of silver mk2 Jetta coupe on TSW hockenheims, I'd love to see them. I was parked on the show field near the ditch in the middle, about two rows from the bridge crossing said ditch.


----------



## LumpyOneEye (Dec 7, 2013)

SoWo was my first Volkswagen show! I had such a blast! I'm really hoping someone got a shot of my white Mk1 Rabbit, so I can have something to commemorate. We've got no bumpers and kind of a crumpled front end. We'd most likely be caught rolling down the street. Thanks in advance and thanks to everyone for such an awesome experience!


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

As I was pulling out (huh huh), someone shot a full frontal of this guy? WHO ARE YOU!!???!!! Can ya post the pic?


----------



## hfabricius (Dec 18, 2013)

Did anyone happen to snap any pics of my black e30 with white wheels? Wasn't the prettiest one but I think I saw some cameras pointed my way.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Orange Pinto with white stripes?


----------



## thejslay (Jul 1, 2012)

If anyone got pictures of a lowered white mk6 jetta with "Condukt.co" on the windshield please post it. I saw a bunch get taken


Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Any pics of my mkiv GTI with the jetta front end swap? it is silver and has LM reps.


----------



## rightfullrudder (Jun 22, 2013)

Blue Mazda6 on AME Shallen with hot dog on the roof? I saw a ton of people taking pics.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

anyone grab pictures of my car?


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

I've posted a to of photos to my instagram all weekend (@grantyoungphoto) If you see something, comment and lmk...I can link to a flickr image or will be selling prints as soon as they are up on my site.


----------



## mk3jedi (Jul 30, 2011)

@statusfaction on instagram is posting alot of photos of the show. ALL the cars including the non VAG cars.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

GrantYoung said:


> I've posted a to of photos to my instagram all weekend (@grantyoungphoto) If you see something, comment and lmk...I can link to a flickr image or will be selling prints as soon as they are up on my site.


didn't see any of mine, some quality shots though :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LMOTY (Dec 8, 2009)

Any non raining pics of mkiv dbp r32 with nitrous?


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

03_uni-B said:


> didn't see any of mine, some quality shots though :thumbup::thumbup:


I have an pic of yours, but it's just an iPhone pic


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

Keep an eye on my flickr as well...I'm posting a ton of photos there. Not sure if I got it, but will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

Would love to see any shots of my Pee Headlighted MKV


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

Any pics of my mK1? I had to leave early on Saturday, hoping someone got a couple pics.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Would like to see if anyone snapped a shot of my black MKIV Jetta on BMW X5 style 63 style wheels with the polished bits in the bay?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

rightfullrudder said:


> Blue Mazda6 on AME Shallen with hot dog on the roof? I saw a ton of people taking pics.


DSCF9676.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 12, 2010)

I only saw two pics of my car on IG. Wasn't on Bags or Rotiforms, so it probably will never be Internet Famous. But if anyone took pics of this, I'd love to see em......................................


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I love your 996. 

Sadly I only snap photos of the strange.


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

2slojetta0L said:


> Any pics of my mK1? I had to leave early on Saturday, hoping someone got a couple pics.


I got a few. I'll try to post them up for you.



HelthInsXpert said:


> I only saw two pics of my car on IG. Wasn't on Bags or Rotiforms, so it probably will never be Internet Famous. But if anyone took pics of this, I'd love to see em......................................


Funny, I stopped there to take a few pictures of my car on my way out of town Saturday afternoon. Yours looks a lot better though!

EDIT: photo below was with my iphone, Have the rest of my pics on my nikon at home.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

HelthInsXpert said:


> I only saw two pics of my car on IG. Wasn't on Bags or Rotiforms, so it probably will never be Internet Famous. But if anyone took pics of this, I'd love to see em......................................


Ive got a couple from the hotel.. but they are crappy Ipotato pics. lol


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 12, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> I love your 996.
> 
> Sadly I only snap photos of the strange.


I laughed out loud. No problem.


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

I got your Porsche in a parking spot. Terrible photo...but I got it. More than welcome to share it with a link back to flickr and/or my IG account. 

IMG_6287 by Grant Young Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

2slojetta0L said:


> Any pics of my mK1? I had to leave early on Saturday, hoping someone got a couple pics.


Got ya. Nice car too! Welcome to share it around with link back to flickr and/or IG.

IMG_6276 by Grant Young Photography, on Flickr


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

if anyone happened to get pics of my scirocco i would be ecstatic!


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

GrantYoung said:


> Got ya. Nice car too! Welcome to share it around with link back to flickr and/or IG.


Thanks, great shot!


----------



## SEE YA (Oct 15, 2005)

Any shots of a Midnight Blue 993 on BBS wheels?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

SEE YA said:


> Any shots of a Midnight Blue 993 on BBS wheels?


from my phone so not the best pic ever but i was loving this thing.


----------



## JAR. (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking for pictures of my mk2 mica red gti on borbet type a's, female driven!


----------



## SEE YA (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks upoo2! :thumbup:


----------



## rightfullrudder (Jun 22, 2013)

f_399 said:


> DSCF9676.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


Hey thanks! That looks great. Followed you on IG. All these pics are almost worth the roof dent.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone have pics/video of my Jetta?








If you're on Instagram, tag me @Reflex151


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

JAR. said:


> Looking for pictures of my mk2 mica red gti on borbet type a's, female driven!


Is this it? I can't see the wheels...and there isn't a female in it haha.

http://www.grantyoungphotography.com/Show-Coverage/Southern-Worthersee-2014/i-tx6tGvG/Buy


----------



## daily_dubber (Jul 15, 2008)

Got any of this junker?


----------



## QuicksilverFX (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone have one of mine?










has a front mount now, i saw a few people at the bridge by the cabins outside of town taking pics of cars passing by


----------



## mk2xflow (Jan 2, 2004)

Pics of my teal dipped mk5?


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Any pics of my Beat the Heat Jetta. The one with the Sheriff's emblems?


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

Maybe someone snapped a pic of a candy white vw cc on a bronze rs6 wheels , bagged? Pm me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

2slojetta0L said:


> Any pics of my mK1? I had to leave early on Saturday, hoping someone got a couple pics.


DSCF9495.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

Here's either the best I have, or the only ones I have. 


DSC_0736 by vipe29, on Flickr


DSC_0547 by vipe29, on Flickr


DSC_0379 by vipe29, on Flickr


DSC_0203 by vipe29, on Flickr


DSC_0189 by vipe29, on Flickr


DSC_0150 by vipe29, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^This guy delivered.


----------



## SpotVW (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone catch the douche in the gorilla suit? He even had a banana.


----------



## SpotVW (Feb 29, 2008)

LMOTY said:


> Any non raining pics of mkiv dbp r32 with nitrous?












I got you Lenny! 

-Dan


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> ^This guy delivered.


yeah, that's what happens when you go to the show by yourself... you take like 700+ photos. You're bound to find a few of what people are looking for.

I doubt it, but did anyone get a shot of my basically stock MKVI White GLI Edition 30 that I posted a picture of above? 

Saturday I had a small TNEuros magnet on the doors(pictured above), friday the large ones.


----------



## sarahlynn714 (Jul 12, 2011)

Would love to see more photos of my mk1 Cabby. It's wrapped mint green, it's an 89 wolfsburg edition with helios interior. Had Eurobumpers and fender flares on instead of the clipper kit. Black top


----------



## micahschaefer (Apr 19, 2014)

HelthInsXpert said:


> I only saw two pics of my car on IG. Wasn't on Bags or Rotiforms, so it probably will never be Internet Famous. But if anyone took pics of this, I'd love to see em......................................














Not the best picture but I noticed your sweet baby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMOTY (Dec 8, 2009)

SpotVW said:


> I got you Lenny!
> 
> -Dan


Thanks, you the man!


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

mentos876 said:


> Maybe someone snapped a pic of a candy white vw cc on a bronze rs6 wheels , bagged? Pm me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried to get up with you about shooting early in the weekend but didn't hear from you. I always missed you driving by a few seconds lol.


----------



## SaleenSolution (Sep 9, 2009)

dark green early model e30 w/ european bumpers and an old coke cooler on top? pwetty pweeze? :beer::beer:


----------



## lilrabbitGTi95 (May 23, 2009)

Vipe29 said:


> Here's either the best I have, or the only ones I have.
> 
> 
> DSC_0736 by vipe29, on Flickr


Awesome, thanks man!


----------



## Brian62793 (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone have any of a reflex silver mk4 gti with a unicycle strapped to a wooden basket on the roof rack? or a white mk5 jetta on interlaggos?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Anyone get any good shots of my A6 (saw lots of people taking pictures, haven't seen any posted yet though)


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

B6 Passat "Tassap" ic: request. I had the Hella driving lights under the grill.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

dspl1236 said:


> B6 Passat "Tassap" ic: request. I had the Hella driving lights under the grill.
> 
> Thanks :wave:


I have a good one. I'll try to get it for you tonight.


----------



## Wangsta88 (Mar 16, 2009)

Anybody have a video of me and my buddy being the two dickheads in our mk4's Saturday night at the helendorf two stepping. Lol


----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Anyone get any good shots of my A6 (saw lots of people taking pictures, haven't seen any posted yet though)


i got one. :thumbup:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14226929891/


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

Check out Paul's photos there are several of the ones that have been requested.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6976048-SoWo-2014-Coverage-Over-250-Photos


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

I normally just search photo threads, but I'm gonna be fairly busy for a while.


This car, also if any IG photos taken ----> @jasonakabacon


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone get any snaps of my A5 cruising down Edelweiss? Or elsewhere for that matter... I saw shutters going all weekend but this was one of the only pics I've found. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeCap (Aug 29, 2013)

Did anyone get some of my turd basket??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

Du Werke said:


> Anyone get any snaps of my A5 cruising down Edelweiss? Or elsewhere for that matter... I saw shutters going all weekend but this was one of the only pics I've found. Thanks in advance!


Here ya go. :thumbup:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks dudes!


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

2slojetta0L said:


> Any pics of my mK1? I had to leave early on Saturday, hoping someone got a couple pics.


I loved your car, unfortunately I was only able to snap a quick one with the iphone...


----------



## sktrdan15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys, wondering if anyone snapped photos of anything at the Sir Shift booth this weekend. Primarily looking for photos of the green Passat wagon on air and the black Passat sedan parked next to him. Any shots would be very much appreciated. This was the only shot I got all weekend:


----------



## bouldozer (Dec 4, 2011)

I've seen a couple but if anyone has photos of my poop jetta I'd love to see them <3


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Not a VW but does anyone have shots of my e28?
IG a2brock


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Anybody grab any pictures of my rabbit? Didnt really drive around much or park it in a good spot but its worth a shot to see if anyone grabbed some! :beer:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/cameron_lee/14038828080/" title="My Rabbit on Work Cr Kai's by Cameron.Lee, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5159/14038828080_f7e91aed8e_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="My Rabbit on Work Cr Kai's "></a>


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

uniblack20 said:


> Anybody grab any pictures of my rabbit? Didnt really drive around much or park it in a good spot but its worth a shot to see if anyone grabbed some! :beer:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/cameron_lee/14038828080/" title="My Rabbit on Work Cr Kai's by Cameron.Lee, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5159/14038828080_f7e91aed8e_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="My Rabbit on Work Cr Kai's "></a>


Were you down in oakwood on Friday? It's about 30 minutes south if Helen. I saw a rabbit just like yours there


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

It could of been mine, not sure. I got into town on friday so it could of been on my drive in! :thumbup:


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

Did anyone happen to get any rolling shots of my Eos (w/ Scirocco front end)? I didn't do much driving around because of all the traffic once they closed Edelweiss, but maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## micahschaefer (Apr 19, 2014)

uniblack20 said:


> Anybody grab any pictures of my rabbit? Didnt really drive around much or park it in a good spot but its worth a shot to see if anyone grabbed some! :beer:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/cameron_lee/14038828080/" title="My Rabbit on Work Cr Kai's by Cameron.Lee, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5159/14038828080_f7e91aed8e_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="My Rabbit on Work Cr Kai's "></a>


Were you diving North on 95 in Virginia Sunday evening? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Nope that wasnt me. I live in alabama :beer::thumbup:


----------



## BMT62688 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I haven't seen one picture of my car yet so I figured I asked I drove around a good bit Friday and Saturday and seen a lot of people taking picture but here's my car it's a b7 a4 on blue Amg monoblocks


----------



## 86scirocco2 (Dec 15, 2007)

Anyone accidentally snap a shot of my pearl white 92 audi v8? Thanks if so.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

86scirocco2 said:


> Anyone accidentally snap a shot of my pearl white 92 audi v8? Thanks if so.


It sounded good...


----------



## drift a 944 (Apr 28, 2011)

Any shots of the lime green camo 944 turbo? My first time at Sowo and I had a great time. Thanks!


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone get any pics of my Jetta? I seen a few guys snapping some pics or taking video footage.


----------



## aeffertz (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone snag some pics of my Rabbit? I've been looking through all the photo threads but only came across a couple.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

^i love your rabbit. When I walked up to it, there were tons of people standing around though, so I didn't get to snap a pic


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Jul 2, 2013)

Any photos of a Nogaro Blue Audi B6 S4 Avant with Bentley Mulliner 9 spoke wheels? Anything, even 1 megapixel camera phone pics would be appreciated!


----------



## the dingo (Jun 13, 2009)

aeffertz said:


> Anyone snag some pics of my Rabbit? I've been looking through all the photo threads but only came across a couple.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

DSC_0025 by vipe29, on Flickr


DSC_0222 by vipe29, on Flickr


DSC_0253 by vipe29, on Flickr


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't seen any pics of mine floating around yet but I saw some cameras pointed my way a time or two.
Anybody?


----------



## knocksville (Feb 1, 2012)

Anybody get any pictures of my mk2 small bumper small door Nevada beige coupe? Can't get a picture to upload.


----------



## lilrabbitGTi95 (May 23, 2009)

I think I snagged a few. Gorgeous cars you guys.


----------



## aeffertz (Dec 7, 2009)

the dingo said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





lilrabbitGTi95 said:


> I think I snagged a few. Gorgeous cars you guys.


Thanks guys!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Du Werke said:


> Anyone get any snaps of my A5 cruising down Edelweiss? Or elsewhere for that matter... I saw shutters going all weekend but this was one of the only pics I've found. Thanks in advance!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

aeffertz said:


> Anyone snag some pics of my Rabbit? I've been looking through all the photo threads but only came across a couple.


Here you go:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Didn't drive too much but I think I saw some cameras pointed at my car. Red Audi A3 with basket on the roof.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Vipe29 said:


> I have a good one. I'll try to get it for you tonight.


Would be awesome!


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

dspl1236 said:


> Would be awesome!


Got it posted above last night. Enjoy!


Vipe29 said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/nFE2yA]
> DSC_0253 by vipe29, on Flickr


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

neu318 said:


>


Thanks dude!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Vipe29 said:


> Got it posted above last night. Enjoy!


I must be blind. Great shot! Thanks again.:heart:


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

any green westy shots?


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone get any of me and my friends smoking our Hookah out on the show field? Or of me walking around with my beer holster :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilala819/14047198748" title="P1020698 by Laura Marquez, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5562/14047198748_35e68866c5_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="P1020698"></a>

:laugh::wave:ic:

I got some pics of your car : https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilala819/sets/72157644356008297/


----------



## Naoto (May 11, 2011)

IMG_1157 by J. Naoto, on Flickr


IMG_1209 by J. Naoto, on Flickr


IMG_1323 by J. Naoto, on Flickr


----------



## dhatguy (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone get anything of the blue mkv R32 on BLQ's?


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

Did anyone snag any pics of my BMP Golf R on Gold BBS LMs? Thanks


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Any pics of Mocha Brown CC on 3SDM wheels, was at Forge Motorsport booth










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk2xflow (Jan 2, 2004)

I saw so many cameras taking pictures but have only found one....there has got to be some more....anyone...dipped mk5 with black raderwerks


----------



## Pipster31804 (Sep 7, 2013)

Any pics of my black mk6 golf with 2 guys sitting out of the hatch got pulled over shortly after









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swededa4 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking for picture taken of my B6 audi A4 on OZ mito two's


----------



## johnxfaceless (Feb 19, 2009)

Graphite blue MKV Jetta
My car didnt move all weekend. Anyone else snap a pic?


----------



## JonnySledge (Dec 7, 2012)

Anybody get any shots of my kinda lame Mk3 Jetta on snowflakes? I was parked in the lot where Dubkorps was. Next to that Miata drift turd and the teal Mk3 GTI.


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

johnxfaceless said:


> Graphite blue MKV Jetta
> My car didnt move all weekend. Anyone else snap a pic?


I'm pretty sure I have a few floating in my memory card. I know I got a video of it with the "Cummins" sticker lol. It will be in my video.


----------



## johnxfaceless (Feb 19, 2009)

KwikStix said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a few floating in my memory card. I know I got a video of it with the "Cummins" sticker lol. It will be in my video.


Awesome deal :thumbup: love that sticker


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone get shots of the guy in gorilla suit hanging out of the sunroof of this R?










Or any shots of my mkvi bucket at the keffer booth or otherwise


----------



## fortyoneTHERMAL (Mar 16, 2008)

Its a stretch, but anyone get a shot of my gfs mk3 on mint steels and whitewalls??


----------



## vwojtek (Mar 9, 2011)

any pictures from the helendorf on thursday, from the guys who were in the jeep with a video camera and taking pictures?


----------



## livelowvw (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone get any pictures of the fat green man dancing on the black mkiv parked at the super 8? Or pics of my mkiv with thr rusted right front fender. Saw a few pictures taken just haven't found them.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerManse (Sep 26, 2012)

Saturday night at around 2am my brother did a 2nd gear burnout on some back road. There was about 4 or 5 people with cameras out. Anyone have any pictures or videos of this? I'd love to see it!


----------



## TylerManse (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh it was a white bmw e30, that's probably helpful


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

:wave: Anybody get pics of a bagged Carbon Steel Gray 4 door MK6 GTI on Beetle Heritage wheels?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Anyone get pics of the green Focus RS? Anyone confirm if it was the real deal?


----------



## jseeley1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Anybody snap some of a Island Grey CC on white Atheos ? 









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Anyone get pics of the green Focus RS? Anyone confirm if it was the real deal?


AFAIK the hood was never popped. 

I talked to the guy, and apparently it was his friend's car from Mexico. 

I didn't know they brought those to Mexico though.


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

*blue squareback*

did anyone get any good pics of this blue squareback


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Who owns the Flamingo MK1?


----------



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

i would love to see some rollers of the farm truck


----------



## BMT62688 (Oct 12, 2010)

Vipe29 said:


> DSC_0025 by vipe29, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for the pic if anyone has any more I would like to see them especially if they are ones from Saturday when I had people sitting in my trunk


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Grey Ferrari F355 with a grey 991 Turbo?


----------



## hfabricius (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone catch an pics of this?


----------



## CateraMV6 (May 23, 2013)

*Pictures of White Jetta Sportwagen with APR Decals.*

Did anyone capture any pictures of a White Jetta Sportwagen MK6 with APR decals on the fenders?


----------



## Wangsta88 (Mar 16, 2009)

Anybody catch pics of this 
sh!tbox?


----------



## JonnySledge (Dec 7, 2012)

Any body get some of this. It was parked all day Saturday except the couple times we cruised down Edelweiss and when we went to the Mk3 gtg.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stun (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone has a picture of a Mk5 Rabbit Static? License plate sat "F1TTED" 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/missveedub/14061430340" title="DSC_0465 by Tania Santos, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2895/14061430340_0e355a7b2d_c.jpg" width="800" height="321" alt="DSC_0465"></a>


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

Stun said:


> Anyone has a picture of a Mk5 Rabbit Static? License plate sat "F1TTED"
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/missveedub/14061430340" title="DSC_0465 by Tania Santos, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2895/14061430340_0e355a7b2d_c.jpg" width="800" height="321" alt="DSC_0465"></a>


The same one that got stuck on the gravel on the show grounds? 

We were behind you leaving that day and you couldn't go over 40 mph b/c you were rubbing so bad. You eventually had to pull off for whatever reason. Glad you did b/c there was a line of traffic lining up behind you a mile long lol.

btw, you are in my video I'm uploading right now.


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone get pictures of the black with purple wheels Jetta wagon on air suspension that made the top 50. Had wood floors.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Anyone get pics of the green Focus RS? Anyone confirm if it was the real deal?


Apparently it was the real deal.

Had Mexico plates.


----------



## Stun (Jun 2, 2013)

KwikStix said:


> The same one that got stuck on the gravel on the show grounds?
> 
> We were behind you leaving that day and you couldn't go over 40 mph b/c you were rubbing so bad. You eventually had to pull off for whatever reason. Glad you did b/c there was a line of traffic lining up behind you a mile long lol.
> 
> btw, you are in my video I'm uploading right now.


Yes, I got stuck like 10 times, lol. I pulled up everytime I had a traffic like behind me cause I had to drive slow and stop constantly and I figured people would find that annoying, lol. So I would let them pass xD But pm me the link for the video, so I could share.


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

Stun said:


> Yes, I got stuck like 10 times, lol. I pulled up everytime I had a traffic like behind me cause I had to drive slow and stop constantly and I figured people would find that annoying, lol. So I would let them pass xD But pm me the link for the video, so I could share.


Here ya go

https://vimeo.com/96282817


----------



## Stun (Jun 2, 2013)

Amazing video. 😍 Good job.


----------



## CouJoe56 (Apr 13, 2009)

anybody catch me? Silver MK4 R32, golf front bumper and with "Ass2Mouth" on the front plate


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

Pics of my black MK4 with purple RCs carrying six people? Two of them were sitting in my open trunk while we drove around Helen.

Also, I was hammered drunk hugging a case of beer like it was my child. I know some girl took a picture of me smiling like an idiot with my beer. She shouted "you're cheesin' hard!" or something while she took the photo.


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

Stun said:


> Amazing video.  Good job.


Thanks man! :thumbup:


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

Any one catch any pictures of my s6 was at the unitronic booth


----------



## Stun (Jun 2, 2013)

Anybody else got pictures of the static mk5 rabbit on Rs?


----------



## mangomango (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking for:

-Pics of my Ginster MKIII GTI with the ugly dent on passenger fender? Texas plates.
-Pics of me with the sombrero on riding around in the back of the Cabriolet? 

If they're on IG, tag me please! @tacolopez_


----------



## brianao34 (Oct 22, 2009)

aeffertz said:


> Anyone snag some pics of my Rabbit? I've been looking through all the photo threads but only came across a couple.


Here you go buddy. Beautiful car. As I'm about to list my '78 Panama Brau Coupe you come out to SoWo. Haha


IMG_4010 by brianao34, on Flickr


----------



## Shaffer199 (Dec 16, 2011)

Long shot just wondering if anyone caught my **** interior or the car. I know I'm not bagged and don't have scene points... Haha


----------



## surewriting (Jun 4, 2014)

I did actually snap a few (crappy) cell phone pics of that 944. That thing looked mean. Ill post them soon


----------



## surewriting (Jun 4, 2014)

Actually I wanted to see if anyone here snagged any photos or video of my ratty BMW E34. Red, with roof racks, a green rear quarter panel and no rear bumper lowered on blue BBS rs. 
I saw a couple folks taking pics/videos while me and my friends were hitting the mountains


----------



## livelowvw (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone get any pics of this black turd on vette wheels?









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

Anybody catch any pictures of this thing?


----------



## fifty3bags (Feb 20, 2014)

Any of my white 135i on HRE wheels? I was only there Saturday, parked at the Helendorf for a few hrs in the morning then moved to the gravel lot a bit down the road from the dorf. Also cruised the strip a few times and went to the BMW meet.


----------



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)

Did anyone snap a pic of the turquoise mkiii on porsche wheels?


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone get any pics of my Tornado Red mkv R32 with NC plate? It had tinted tails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drift a 944 (Apr 28, 2011)

surewriting said:


> I did actually snap a few (crappy) cell phone pics of that 944. That thing looked mean. Ill post them soon


Awesome thanks man! I appreciate it!


----------



## atnek1020 (Feb 7, 2010)

Anybody happen to snap any of my S4?


----------

